# Algae eater?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, so I am looking for a good algae eater for my tank. 
Are their any decent sized algea eaters (5+ inches) that wont hurt plants?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What type of algae are you trying to eradicate? Fish that come to mind are:


Siamese Algae Eaters
Bristlenose (Ancistrus species)
These guys max out around 3 - 4 inches and the BNP's usually leave many plants alone

Hopefully that helps!

Stuart


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> What type of algae are you trying to eradicate? Fish that come to mind are:
> 
> 
> Siamese Algae Eaters
> ...


Great idea, I just have to find a bristle nose that is big enough to not get eaten.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Farmerbill gave me a really nice big albino long finned bristle nose!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What size tank and fish do you have? Depending on that, a BNP may get eaten and a sailfin or common may be more appropriate.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

They had some nice SAE at Animal House in Chilliwack the other day when I was in there


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What size tank and fish do you have? Depending on that, a BNP may get eaten and a sailfin or common may be more appropriate.


Sorry I am kind of a noob so I'm not sure what a bnp is. I have two turtles, eels, rope fish, and angel fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

BNP = "Bristle Nose Pleco"


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> They had some nice SAE at Animal House in Chilliwack the other day when I was in there


What is an sae?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> What is an sae?


Siamese Algae Eater.

What size tank is this?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Siamese Algae Eater.
> 
> What size tank is this?


my tank is: 
120g


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For a 120 gallon, you can definitely getting something bigger that won't be eaten, like a sailfin pleco. They're pretty good algae eaters if they're not fed too much else.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> For a 120 gallon, you can definitely getting something bigger that won't be eaten, like a sailfin pleco. They're pretty good algae eaters if they're not fed too much else.


Good idea!
but wont it eat plants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the bigger plecos will. Even BNP's will eat some plants, depending on circumstances.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Most of the bigger plecos will. Even BNP's will eat some plants, depending on circumstances.


yeah, that makes sence, but overall, a sailfin isn't going to destroy an established planted tank right?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't imagine a gibbiceps doing more damage than turtles.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I can't imagine a gibbiceps doing more damage than turtles.


They are carnivores and have never disturbed any plants in my tank.

I really like the idea of getting a sailfin pleco, they are really nice.


----------

